# Barn Jacket



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I've thought about getting one for years. Thoughts?

Older related thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62573&highlight=barn+jackets


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

It's always seemed like a faux work coat to me. Makes me uncomfortable. 
Either you need a work coat or you don't. If you need one then get a carhartt or a filson. If you don't, get something more interesing than brown duck. LL Bean makes some great stuff, I've just never liked this particular item.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

familyman said:


> It's always seemed like a faux work coat to me. Makes me uncomfortable.
> Either you need a work coat or you don't. If you need one then get a carhartt or a filson. If you don't, get something more interesing than brown duck. LL Bean makes some great stuff, I've just never liked this particular item.


I opened this thread because I too hae seen the Bean Barn Coat for years and always thought about picking one up,.....But you know, I love my Filson coats and I would rather wear one of my Filsons than a Bean Barn Coat.

I believe you're right about the Bean coat being a bit of a faux work coat,...

Regards,

Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I would say at least go with the "Original Field Coat" from Bean. 

Like most things at Bean, it is not the same as the old product, but it is probably still pretty good. At least you have Bean's satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I stand by what I said earlier :

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=456905&postcount=17

I think they're cliched and overdone.


----------



## Golden Retrievers (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm with Tom B., who makes a great point in that Bean Orig. Field Coat is better quality but also not too much more expensive. If you can spend a bit more, I'd def. recommend some of the Orvis field coats as well as those made by Filson.

However, if the coat you're considering fits within your budget or even just appeals to your sense of style, I'm sure you'd be fine with it. I know a number of people who have them and swear by them for the price. Great for comfortable commutes when you're business casual and you can wear it in almost any casual, social situation.

With regards to "Either you need a work coat or you don't"... Not really sure what that ridiculous statement is supposed to mean in the year 2007 but whatever.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Can anyone imagine a time when the barn jacket might be considered traditional, classic, or distinctly American? If they are still around in 20 years, I will think about it. Is there such a thing as being on the cusp of being traditional?

A little voice has always kept me from owning one. I couldn't figure out what was holding me back. Cliched? Yes. Overdone? Depends on the year. But the trad look goes in and out of style, to varying degrees, so I don't stop wearing something just because it is fashionable.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't think anyone could fault you for choosing the original field coat. You might choose a Barbour to fill that role, however.

Personally, I own a beat up Carhartt.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

https://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs...51&productId=32100&langId=-1&categoryId=10927

And made in USA, I believe.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah, that looks like the one I have. I'd have to think there are some stores in and around Decatur that sell Carhartt.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Golden Retrievers said:


> With regards to "Either you need a work coat or you don't"... Not really sure what that ridiculous statement is supposed to mean in the year 2007 but whatever.


It means the same thing it meant in 1957 (not that I was alive then but still....)
If you would change out of a different coat to do the work then you need a work coat. Carrying fire wood. Clearing brush. Even sledding or playing with the kids. Genteel work if you will, but something that would make you second guess you decision to wear a sport coat for fear of damage.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Can anyone imagine a time when the barn jacket might be considered traditional, classic, or distinctly American? If they are still around in 20 years, I will think about it. Is there such a thing as being on the cusp of being traditional?
> 
> A little voice has always kept me from owning one. I couldn't figure out what was holding me back. Cliched? Yes. Overdone? Depends on the year. But the trad look goes in and out of style, to varying degrees, so I don't stop wearing something just because it is fashionable.


As has been pointed out before, Bean makes both the Original Field Coat and the . The latter is in fact the original version, with shell loops and game pouch, while the former, a suburbanized version of same, has become iconic -- it's even pictured in the OPH, I believe.

While Rocker's right that the coats are something of a cliché, I've always liked them. (Disclosure: my wife wears one in stone and she looks smashing in it, albeit in a suburban-mom sort of way.) My only objection has always been that the traditional saddle color looks terrible on almost everyone who wears it. I do like, and have considered buying the chocolate brown version, though.

EGF


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I've had this Carhartt...
https://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs...51&productId=32120&langId=-1&categoryId=10928
...for 5ish years now. It's been invaluable for work around my farm. I can't say enough how good of a jacket it is, especially for the money.

While I don't like the Bean Barn Jacket, I think the Original Field coat mentioned by others is a good looking jacket. However, I don't think it stacks up against others. Familyman has a great Pointer brand coat. Maybe look into those as well...

TT


----------



## Golden Retrievers (Mar 20, 2006)

Haha thanks for the lesson on the history of the work coat but you seem to have mised my point that it's not 1957 anymore and people actually wear work/field coats to do other things than carry wood or clear brush.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Pointer does do some very inexpensive jackets that are quite nice for the money. Made in the USA too if that's important.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

egadfly said:


> (Disclosure: my wife wears one in stone and she looks smashing in it, albeit in a suburban-mom sort of way.)


Ah, that's another objection I have to barn coats, barn jackets, et al. - when they really glutted the market, they tended to be worn predominantly by women, IMO. They really are a kind of "mom" outdoorsy jacket (don't get me started on quilted jackets). You don't see a lot of women wearing Carhartts or Fislons, etc.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^ Sorry, but I love my Partridge quilted jacket. They're a classic style. But I also wear pink even though women wear that, too.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, I wear pink too (sometimes even with tassel loafers) - I just think quilted jackets look effeminate/silly. In any case, if you are going to go for a Bean barn jacket - I'd, at least, go with the original hunting jacket style.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Doc I have one for sale on the thrift thread if you are interested. I work in Atlanta so I could easily deliver it to you should you choose to buy it.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks but I would need an xl. Thanks though.


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

I was out last week shovelling in the slushy snow with my Barbour (w/ snap-in lining) and a fur-lined ear-flapped aviator hat. After an hour and a half, I was still as warm and dry as if I had stayed in by the fire. I can't imagine what a "barn coat" can offer that would top the utility of a Barbour.

"Barn coat" sounds pretentious, anyway.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

The problem I have heard on this list is that although fashionable, the Barbour does not breathe as other fabrics, and you end up getting cold when you sweat with any real exertion. The new fabrics with the high tech waxes like Nicwax breathe and thus keep one dryer and warmer. 

I have an old Bean field coat that has a poly lining, These coats are not waxed, and do breathe, but are not as heavy duty as the Carharrt coats which are real studs. I am not completely thrilled with the way it fits or the drape so to speak. In the Pacific Northwest you will see Carharrt as a regular cowboy coat, warm, and breathable, but terribly durable as well. I use my field coat for stuff like walking dogs, firewood, hauling out garbage, a quick spin to the village market...It is a treated cotton, and I treat it with nixwax breathable spray every winter, and it breathes. I never clean is as it should look like a working coat.

Again, the Carharrt is a great option, a real stud if you want a breathable and warm canvas that is bullet proof.


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, I was concerned about the coat breathing, especially during exertion. That's why I was so happy to find I was still warm and dry, after being outside for a while. I also had layered a zipper fleece inside, so that may have had some effect on the non/dampness, and I did not bundle the neck up tight, but I thought my results were acceptable.

I also have a wool work coat that I wear, and while not waterproof, it does keep me warm. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## TradMichael (Apr 13, 2006)

Weighing in on this late, Doc, but I'd advise against it. I do have a
barn jacket, a vintage mustard-yellow one -- inheritance from wife's
grandpa. It's quite ragged, suffices for walking through the woods or
taking out the trash, but actually not warm enough for winter
shoveling (for that I have a Carhartt).

Andover Shop has something they call a barn coat, but it isn't really,
see 

I was in looking for a good car coat or field jacket this winter and ended up getting
something very similar to the AS coat from the local mens shop.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

I have an LLBean insulated Barn coat, but hardly ever wear it. As my father is a farmer in Nebraska and as I have a 95 lb German Shepherd who takes a ton of training, exercise and interaction, I have need for outdoor clothes, but this isn't the jacket I take when I go outside.

I do have a Barbour Border that I love, and 2 RL Polo oilcloth jackets that I wear most of the time when working with my dog. Depending on what you do, those might be better choices. I also have a Oxford Blue Barn coat in waxed cotton that I like a lot for this sort of thing - and I don't really care much if it gets beaten up. (It depends on what kind of training I'm doing.. Haha, French Ring requires something more stylish.. Schutzhund requires something a bit more stodgy  )

My father wears Carhartt on the farm. Also, there are some great outdoor alternatives at www.cabelas.com where you can get hard-working, outdoor things of all kinds.

Now, I might like the un-insulated version of the LLBean barn coat more, but it would have to be big enough to wear heavy sweaters and layers underneath for the colder days.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> I've had this Carhartt...
> https://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs...51&productId=32120&langId=-1&categoryId=10928
> ...for 5ish years now. It's been invaluable for work around my farm. I can't say enough how good of a jacket it is, especially for the money.
> 
> ...


Can you get one without a logo?


----------

